# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کنارگذاشتن درس ریاضی

## Dr_mhdiew

سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
نظرتون؟

----------


## reza2018

> سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
> اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
> نظرتون؟


اگه یک درس رو کامل کنار بزاری خیلی ضرر میبینی.
از درسنامه خیلی سبز+تست ابی قلمچی استفاده کن....یا فیلم اموزشی ببین

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> اگه یک درس رو کامل کنار بزاری خیلی ضرر میبینی.
> از درسنامه خیلی سبز+تست ابی قلمچی استفاده کن....یا فیلم اموزشی ببین


تستای قلمچی که کلن داغون میکنه آدمو :Yahoo (101):  کامل منظورم اینه که زیاد روش وقت نذارم اونایی ک میتونمو ج بدم اوناییم ک نه بذارم کنار

----------


## reza2018

> تستای قلمچی که کلن داغون میکنه آدمو کامل منظورم اینه که زیاد روش وقت نذارم اونایی ک میتونمو ج بدم اوناییم ک نه بذارم کنار


اگه درست فهمیده باشم منظورت اینه بعضی مباحث رو حذف کنی....این کارا برای بعد عید هست الان حداقل تا کنکور9 ماه وقت هست.

از موسسه الا فیلم های نباخته رو ببین بعد تست های سراسری رو از کتاب 10سال قلمچی بزن.

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> اگه درست فهمیده باشم منظورت اینه بعضی مباحث رو حذف کنی....این کارا برای بعد عید هست الان حداقل تا کنکور9 ماه وقت هست.
> 
> از موسسه الا فیلم های نباخته رو ببین بعد تست های سراسری رو از کتاب 10سال قلمچی بزن.


وقتی نمیفهممشون چه فرقی داره الان حذف کنم یا بعد عید؟
اها ممنون

----------


## Bimehr

> سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
> اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
> نظرتون؟


اگه هدفتون رشته های تاپ هست که ضرر میکنید اگه بزارید کنار.
علاقه نداشتن شما به ریاضی فک کنم به خاطر اموزش بد باشه.چون اگه اموزشت خوب باشه و خوب بفهمی به ریاضی علاقه مند میشی و بالعکس.شما یا فیلم اموزشی ببین یا یه منبع انتخاب کن که با خوندنش ریاضی رو بفهمی و لذت ببری.

----------


## mnb1392

فیلم های الا اقای نباخته رو ببینید عاشق ریاضی میشید 
همین شخص کتاب تالیف کرده انتشارات خوشخوان مولف هاش محمد امین نباخته و محمد ابراهیمی هستند من کتابش رو دارم درسنامه اش فوق العاده اس

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*مباحث ساده رو بخون*

----------


## yasser0411

> سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
> اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
> نظرتون؟


دوست عزیز ریاضی من سال 96 افتضاح بود طوری که ریاضی به اون سادگی رو 18 درصد زدم
سال 97 ریاضی رو تو آزمونا بالای 60 میزدم و خود کنکور هم متاسفانه 58 درصد شد نمیدنم چرا
اگه نمیدونین تو ریاضی چیکار کنین اول درسنامه رو بخونین و اگه فرمول حفظی داره اونارو حفظ کنین و یاد بگیرین معمولا تو همه کتاب ها کنار درسنامه چند تا مثال هستش که خود کتاب حل کرده سعی کنین روش حل اون مثال ها رو یاد بگیرین وبفهمین دقت کنین که میگم یاد بگیر حفظ کردن کار غلطیه
بعد برو سراغ تست ها اول حتما تست هارو دونه دونه برسی کن یعنی یه تست رو زدی زود برو سراغ جوابش و اگه دیدی اشتباه کردی حتما علت اشتباه رو پیدا کن
بهد از اینکه با روش بالا طریقه حل تیپ تست ها رو یاد گرفتین برین و از اون تیپ تست ها چند تا مثال دیگه حل کنین تا روش حل ملکه ذهن بشه
و در نهایت بهد چند روز شروع کنین به زدن مثال های دیگه از اون تیپ تست و سعی کنین اینبار زمان دار بزنین تا سرعت حل کردنتون هم یواش یواش بره بالا
این رو هم بدونین که ریاضی و فیزیک یه شبه جواب نمیدن نتیجه تلاش توی اینا بعد 2 ، 3 ماه مشخص میشه

----------


## yasser0411

> سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
> اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
> نظرتون؟


درضمن چون رشته ات تجربی هستش یه جورایی ریاضی و فیزیک درس های سرنوشت سازن این درس ها درس هایی هستن که اگه روشون وقت بزارین به نتیجه میرسین چون اولا تیپ تست ها مشخصه و روش حل هم همین طور ، دوما خیلی از تست های ریاضی(به جز احتمال) به استدلال خاصی نیاز نداره اما تو شیمی و زیست اینجوری نیس شما تو شیمی و زیست باید استدلال کنین نتیجه گیری کنین ، ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی آسون تر از زیست و شیمی هستش فقط یه ذره تلاش و تایم میخواد تا این رو بفهمین
حذف این درس ها و یا حتی زدن درصد پایین تواین درس ها ضربه جبران ناپذیری به شما میزنه

----------


## Churchill

سعی کنید دستتون به حذف کردن عادت نکنه چون بعد عید میبینین فقط ماتریس/ احتمال/ آمار /هندسه براتون میمونه و بقیشون رو حذف کردین بدتر از اون هم اینه که در کمال ناباوری سوالات بد بدنی از  امکان داره توی کنکور بیاد از این مباحث که کلا همینا رو هم شاید نتونید تو کنکور بزنید

----------


## mnb1392

> سعی کنید دستتون به حذف کردن عادت نکنه چون بعد عید میبینین فقط ماتریس/ احتمال/ آمار /هندسه براتون میمونه و بقیشون رو حذف کردین بدتر از اون هم اینه که در کمال ناباوری سوالات بد بدنی از  امکان داره توی کنکور بیاد از این مباحث که کلا همینا رو هم شاید نتونید تو کنکور بزنید


مثل یکی از امارای امثال 
حتی امثال کسایی که صرفا مشتق رو خونده بودن و تابع نخونده بودننمیتونستن مشتق و کاربردش رو کامل جواب بدن چون ترکیب کرده بود با ویژگی های معادله درجه دو  :Yahoo (21): 
از الان حذف کردن بنظرم حماقت محضه کاری که من سال پیش کردم و موجب شد یکسال دیگه ام پشت کنکور بشینم امسال حتی هندسه ام رو میخونم البته الان دارم هندسه رو جمع میکنم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## high-flown

> سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
> اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
> نظرتون؟


سلام مبینافتحی رتبه 158کنکور ریاضی رو100زدازش پرسیدم گفت فقط جامع مهروماه اگه تعریف نباشه ریاضی من قویه که اون هم باتمرین وتست زیادبه دست اومده غرنزن وفقط تست بزن مهم نیس تستم بخشی ازیادگیریه وتوزیادمرورکنی به راحتی میتونی قورتشون بدی موفق باشی.اگه کناربذاریش اصن کنکورنرو.

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr_mhdiew


سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
نظرتون؟


بی شک اشتباه بزرگی میکنید! 
منم ریاضی رو دوست نداشتم ولی کم کم سعی کردم که این بی علاقه ای رو کنار بذارم و موقع مطالعه اش فقط و فقط به یادگیری فکر کنم و نه چیز دیگه ! 

در آخر بگم که الان روزهایی رو دیدم که توی دنیای ریاضی غرق شدم .... هرچند که هنوز راه طولانیی در پیش دارم_

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> اگه هدفتون رشته های تاپ هست که ضرر میکنید اگه بزارید کنار.
> علاقه نداشتن شما به ریاضی فک کنم به خاطر اموزش بد باشه.چون اگه اموزشت خوب باشه و خوب بفهمی به ریاضی علاقه مند میشی و بالعکس.شما یا فیلم اموزشی ببین یا یه منبع انتخاب کن که با خوندنش ریاضی رو بفهمی و لذت ببری.


دبیرمون عالیعععع من نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم مثلن من تو ازمونای کلاسی همیشه نمره کامل میگیرم ولی تو امتحانا همیشه 17-18 نمیدونم چرا دبیرمونم مونده توش که چرا؟

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> دوست عزیز ریاضی من سال 96 افتضاح بود طوری که ریاضی به اون سادگی رو 18 درصد زدم
> سال 97 ریاضی رو تو آزمونا بالای 60 میزدم و خود کنکور هم متاسفانه 58 درصد شد نمیدنم چرا
> اگه نمیدونین تو ریاضی چیکار کنین اول درسنامه رو بخونین و اگه فرمول حفظی داره اونارو حفظ کنین و یاد بگیرین معمولا تو همه کتاب ها کنار درسنامه چند تا مثال هستش که خود کتاب حل کرده سعی کنین روش حل اون مثال ها رو یاد بگیرین وبفهمین دقت کنین که میگم یاد بگیر حفظ کردن کار غلطیه
> بعد برو سراغ تست ها اول حتما تست هارو دونه دونه برسی کن یعنی یه تست رو زدی زود برو سراغ جوابش و اگه دیدی اشتباه کردی حتما علت اشتباه رو پیدا کن
> بهد از اینکه با روش بالا طریقه حل تیپ تست ها رو یاد گرفتین برین و از اون تیپ تست ها چند تا مثال دیگه حل کنین تا روش حل ملکه ذهن بشه
> و در نهایت بهد چند روز شروع کنین به زدن مثال های دیگه از اون تیپ تست و سعی کنین اینبار زمان دار بزنین تا سرعت حل کردنتون هم یواش یواش بره بالا
> این رو هم بدونین که ریاضی و فیزیک یه شبه جواب نمیدن نتیجه تلاش توی اینا بعد 2 ، 3 ماه مشخص میشه


این روشو هم امتحان میکنم ممنوننن تو فیزیک هیچ مشکلی ندارم و بالای 70 میزنم زیست و شیمی هم همینور ریاضی و ادبیات مشکل اصلیمه همینطور اینکه تو آزمونا با اینکه درستام خیلی زیاده ولی جوابایی که شک دارم هم میزنم یا جوابایی که از نظرم درسته هم میزنم و غلط میادو ترازم میاد پایین

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> سعی کنید دستتون به حذف کردن عادت نکنه چون بعد عید میبینین فقط ماتریس/ احتمال/ آمار /هندسه براتون میمونه و بقیشون رو حذف کردین بدتر از اون هم اینه که در کمال ناباوری سوالات بد بدنی از  امکان داره توی کنکور بیاد از این مباحث که کلا همینا رو هم شاید نتونید تو کنکور بزنید


اتفاقا احتمال و هندسه و لگاریتم از مشکلات اساسیمه

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> سلام مبینافتحی رتبه 158کنکور ریاضی رو100زدازش پرسیدم گفت فقط جامع مهروماه اگه تعریف نباشه ریاضی من قویه که اون هم باتمرین وتست زیادبه دست اومده غرنزن وفقط تست بزن مهم نیس تستم بخشی ازیادگیریه وتوزیادمرورکنی به راحتی میتونی قورتشون بدی موفق باشی.اگه کناربذاریش اصن کنکورنرو.


با انرژی بیشتر سعیمو میکنم.

----------


## high-flown

> با انرژی بیشتر سعیمو میکنم.


موفق باشید.

----------


## Matin VT

من قبلا میخواستم فیزیک و عربی رو کنار بزارم چون نمیفهمیدم و همیشه صفر یا منفی میزدم
سال کنکور خوندمشون
عربی 90 و فیزیک 64 زدم
اگه 3 رشته تاپ میخوای و سهمیه هم نداری بدون شک قبولیت محاله در صورت کنار گذاشتن

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> من قبلا میخواستم فیزیک و عربی رو کنار بزارم چون نمیفهمیدم و همیشه صفر یا منفی میزدم
> سال کنکور خوندمشون
> عربی 90 و فیزیک 64 زدم
> اگه 3 رشته تاپ میخوای و سهمیه هم نداری بدون شک قبولیت محاله در صورت کنار گذاشتن


منطقه سه ام

----------


## Matin VT

> منطقه سه ام


سهمیه غیر منطقه منظورم بود
احتمال قبولی شدیدا میاد پایین

----------


## Mr.Epsilon

سلام 
من درس ریاضیم دوران دبیرستان ضعیف بود ... آزمونا شاید 20% اینا میزدم ... بهش امیدی نداشتم
سال اول کنکورم 33% زدم ... امسال 83% ...
فکر میکنم آسونترین و کم حجم ترین درس اختصاصی باشه ... فقط هم با تمرین و تست درست میشه درصدا !  :Yahoo (106): 
ریاضی خیلی سبز و موج آزمون رو به شدت توصیه میکنم

----------


## Destiny hope

کلا کنار گذاشتن؟!؟!؟
از الان؟!؟!؟!
 :Yahoo (21): 
از همین اول کاری دیدتو نسبت به ضعفات منفی نکن...به حاش بشین فکر کن و دنبال راه حل باش نه پاک کردن صورت مسئله.‌‌‌..
آروم آروم از جاهای پایه و ابتدایی تر شروع کن و به تدریج جلو برو... میبینی که ضرر نکردی! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## MasterAGK

تا جایی که میتونی باید فکر حذف مباحث رو از خودت دور کنی چه برسه به حذف درس!
برای ریاضی منبع درست انتخاب کن که تست های تالیفی و سراسری داشته باشه و درسنامش به سلیقت بخوره برای کنکور من که تخته سیاه بابک سادات عالی بود .
موفق باشی ..

----------


## mehran14

سلام.من هم مثل شما بودم و به خاطر بی معلمی و مشکلاتی که شهرمون داشت از ریاضی زده شدم.توکنکور 97 منطقه 3 ادبیات 52 عربی 64 دینی 68 زبان 96 زمین 20 ریاضی 10 زیست 84.7 فیزیک 56 و شیمی 51 زدم و رتبم تو زیر گروه یک شد 920.مطمعنا اگه 40 درصد ریاضی رو که خیلیها امسال تو 15-20 دقیقه زدن رو میزدم حالا رو مرز نبودم که ببینم باید برم پردیس یا روزانه پزشکی میارم.و میگم که حتی اگه هیچ راهی نداری باید زیست و شیمیت عالی باشن تا شاید یه مقدار از ضربه ای رو که با حذف یه درس بهت وارد شده کم کنن.
موفق باشی.

----------


## mehrab98

فقط برای هرکی میبینه میگم 
حذف کردن یه درس حماقت محضه حماقت... 
منم فیزیک ۲۶ درصد زدم چون بلد بودما ولی ازش بدم میومد اصلا تست نمیزدم حتی اگ بیکار بودم. 
من راه زندگیم برای همیشه تغییر کرد میتونستم جای بینایی سنجی دانشجو پزشکی یا دارو باشم اگ ۴۰ ۴۵ میزدم فیزیکو. 
دو تا اختصاصی ۷۰ ام جمعش نکرد.

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> سلام 
> من درس ریاضیم دوران دبیرستان ضعیف بود ... آزمونا شاید 20% اینا میزدم ... بهش امیدی نداشتم
> سال اول کنکورم 33% زدم ... امسال 83% ...
> فکر میکنم آسونترین و کم حجم ترین درس اختصاصی باشه ... فقط هم با تمرین و تست درست میشه درصدا ! 
> ریاضی خیلی سبز و موج آزمون رو به شدت توصیه میکنم


ممنونم از راهنماییتون

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> کلا کنار گذاشتن؟!؟!؟
> از الان؟!؟!؟!
> 
> از همین اول کاری دیدتو نسبت به ضعفات منفی نکن...به حاش بشین فکر کن و دنبال راه حل باش نه پاک کردن صورت مسئله.‌‌‌..
> آروم آروم از جاهای پایه و ابتدایی تر شروع کن و به تدریج جلو برو... میبینی که ضرر نکردی!


چشم مرسی عزیزم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> تا جایی که میتونی باید فکر حذف مباحث رو از خودت دور کنی چه برسه به حذف درس!
> برای ریاضی منبع درست انتخاب کن که تست های تالیفی و سراسری داشته باشه و درسنامش به سلیقت بخوره برای کنکور من که تخته سیاه بابک سادات عالی بود .
> موفق باشی ..


مرسیییییییی

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> سلام.من هم مثل شما بودم و به خاطر بی معلمی و مشکلاتی که شهرمون داشت از ریاضی زده شدم.توکنکور 97 منطقه 3 ادبیات 52 عربی 64 دینی 68 زبان 96 زمین 20 ریاضی 10 زیست 84.7 فیزیک 56 و شیمی 51 زدم و رتبم تو زیر گروه یک شد 920.مطمعنا اگه 40 درصد ریاضی رو که خیلیها امسال تو 15-20 دقیقه زدن رو میزدم حالا رو مرز نبودم که ببینم باید برم پردیس یا روزانه پزشکی میارم.و میگم که حتی اگه هیچ راهی نداری باید زیست و شیمیت عالی باشن تا شاید یه مقدار از ضربه ای رو که با حذف یه درس بهت وارد شده کم کنن.
> موفق باشی.


اوکی مرسییی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> فقط برای هرکی میبینه میگم 
> حذف کردن یه درس حماقت محضه حماقت... 
> منم فیزیک ۲۶ درصد زدم چون بلد بودما ولی ازش بدم میومد اصلا تست نمیزدم حتی اگ بیکار بودم. 
> من راه زندگیم برای همیشه تغییر کرد میتونستم جای بینایی سنجی دانشجو پزشکی یا دارو باشم اگ ۴۰ ۴۵ میزدم فیزیکو. 
> دو تا اختصاصی ۷۰ ام جمعش نکرد.


تو برنامه هفته دیگم با ریاضی شروع میکنمش :Yahoo (106):

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr_mhdiew


سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
نظرتون؟


متاسفانه مشکل بیشتر بچه های تجربی ریاضی درصورتی ک ریاضی واقعا ی درس شیرینه تلقین های منفی خودش باعث میشه ک هی بیشتر بدتون بیاد از این درس  بهتره این دید منفی ک من نمیتونم بخونمش و بفهمشو کنار بزارید و با علاقه تمرین کنید ریاضی و فیزیک درسیه ک فقط با تست فراوون میشه بهش مسلط شد معمولا بچه هایی ک با ریاضی مشکل دارن از پایه ضعیفن بهتره از همون اول دبیرستان از همون پایه پایه شروع کنید و با تمرین زیاد روش مسلط بشید و اگه نتونستید سوالی حل کنید ناامید نشید و برعکس تلاشتونو دوبرابر کنید مطمین باشید با تمرین و تست مداوم بعد ی مدت خودتونم از این درس خوشتون میاد  یکی از بچه ها کنکو ۹۷ همینجور بود و اصلا هیچی از ریاضی دوس نداشت و تستاشو نمیزد اما اونقدر تلاش کرد و تست زد ک درصدش تو کنکور شد ۶۰*

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> *
> 
> متاسفانه مشکل بیشتر بچه های تجربی ریاضی درصورتی ک ریاضی واقعا ی درس شیرینه تلقین های منفی خودش باعث میشه ک هی بیشتر بدتون بیاد از این درس  بهتره این دید منفی ک من نمیتونم بخونمش و بفهمشو کنار بزارید و با علاقه تمرین کنید ریاضی و فیزیک درسیه ک فقط با تست فراوون میشه بهش مسلط شد معمولا بچه هایی ک با ریاضی مشکل دارن از پایه ضعیفن بهتره از همون اول دبیرستان از همون پایه پایه شروع کنید و با تمرین زیاد روش مسلط بشید و اگه نتونستید سوالی حل کنید ناامید نشید و برعکس تلاشتونو دوبرابر کنید مطمین باشید با تمرین و تست مداوم بعد ی مدت خودتونم از این درس خوشتون میاد  یکی از بچه ها کنکو ۹۷ همینجور بود و اصلا هیچی از ریاضی دوس نداشت و تستاشو نمیزد اما اونقدر تلاش کرد و تست زد ک درصدش تو کنکور شد ۶۰*


ممنونم از نظرتون :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Y (748):

----------


## seven

> سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
> اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
> نظرتون؟


سلام
کنار گذاشتن یا حتی چند مبحث انتخاب کردن واسه مطالعه خیلی کار اشتباهیه.ریاضی فزیک کلن مسایل  سماجت لازم دارن واقعن باید سمج بود توی مسایل...من پیشنهاد میکنم واسه ریاضی از درسنامه خیلی سبز استفاده کنید حتی اگه درسنامه رو متوجه نشدید اشکال نداره نترسید رهاش نکنید برید سر تستا (گاهی باید از تستا یاد گرفت حتی برا شروع)بعد تستا رو تک تک بررسی کنید اگه نتونستید حل کنید یا غلط زدید حداکثر3-4مین به خودتون فرصت بدین بیشتر روش فکر کنید اگ به نتیجه نرسیدید برید پاسخنامه رو بببینید و با پاسخ نصف نیمه خودتون(سعی کنید تمیزنویسی رو تمرین کنید)مقایسش کنید ببینید اشکال کارتون چیه توی تایم مطالعاتی بعدیتون بیاید به همین سوالات نزده و غلط بپردازید دوباره تلاش کنید واسشون مطمنم این دفه میتونید خیلیاشو حل کنید(ذهن توی برخورد دوم خیلی متفاوت تر و اگاهانه تر عمل میکنه)بعد انقد اینارو کار میکنید تا تعدادشون به صفر برسه...خیلیا (نه همه)با این روش نتیجه گرفتن امیدوارم که واسه شما هم مفیدباشه :Yahoo (100): سمجججج باشید!

----------


## alk1370

> سلااام بچه ها من اصننن ریاضی دوس ندارممممم نمیتونم تستاشو بزنم عصبی میشم وقتی نمیتونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون چه کتابی؟
> اصن میخام کنار بزارمش
> نظرتون؟


سلام اصلا این کار رو نکن.ریاضی درسیه که کافیه فقط درسنامه + تستهای کنکور داخل و خارج تجربی + تمرینات مهم کتاب درسی رو بلد باشی.هیچ چیز اضافه ای نمیخاد فقط همینا.اصلا سراغ تالیفی و ازاد و قلمچی و .... هم نرو. با تسلط رو این مباحث اگه درصدت بالا نشد یه چاقو وردار و منو به n قسمت مساوی تقسیم کن!و هر n قسمتم رو باز دوباره به k قسمت و ...!

----------


## Elham_78

هیچ وقت یک درس رو کامل حذف نکن.ریاضی رو اگه دوست نداری تیکه تیکه بخون. مثلا آمار رو بخون لگاریتم رو بخون مباحث راحت رو بخون ولی توی رشته ی تجربیه حذف یه درس یعنی باختن

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> سلام اصلا این کار رو نکن.ریاضی درسیه که کافیه فقط درسنامه + تستهای کنکور داخل و خارج تجربی + تمرینات مهم کتاب درسی رو بلد باشی.هیچ چیز اضافه ای نمیخاد فقط همینا.اصلا سراغ تالیفی و ازاد و قلمچی و .... هم نرو. با تسلط رو این مباحث اگه درصدت بالا نشد یه چاقو وردار و منو به n قسمت مساوی تقسیم کن!و هر n قسمتم رو باز دوباره به k قسمت و ...!


چشممممممممم حتمننننننن پس منتظر باشید بیامممم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

> سلام
> کنار گذاشتن یا حتی چند مبحث انتخاب کردن واسه مطالعه خیلی کار اشتباهیه.ریاضی فزیک کلن مسایل  سماجت لازم دارن واقعن باید سمج بود توی مسایل...من پیشنهاد میکنم واسه ریاضی از درسنامه خیلی سبز استفاده کنید حتی اگه درسنامه رو متوجه نشدید اشکال نداره نترسید رهاش نکنید برید سر تستا (گاهی باید از تستا یاد گرفت حتی برا شروع)بعد تستا رو تک تک بررسی کنید اگه نتونستید حل کنید یا غلط زدید حداکثر3-4مین به خودتون فرصت بدین بیشتر روش فکر کنید اگ به نتیجه نرسیدید برید پاسخنامه رو بببینید و با پاسخ نصف نیمه خودتون(سعی کنید تمیزنویسی رو تمرین کنید)مقایسش کنید ببینید اشکال کارتون چیه توی تایم مطالعاتی بعدیتون بیاید به همین سوالات نزده و غلط بپردازید دوباره تلاش کنید واسشون مطمنم این دفه میتونید خیلیاشو حل کنید(ذهن توی برخورد دوم خیلی متفاوت تر و اگاهانه تر عمل میکنه)بعد انقد اینارو کار میکنید تا تعدادشون به صفر برسه...خیلیا (نه همه)با این روش نتیجه گرفتن امیدوارم که واسه شما هم مفیدباشهسمجججج باشید!


بلییی چشم کلن من یه غلطی کردم این تاپیکو گذاشمم کلن آدموووو میزنننن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammadreza13

خوب بخون
سوال از حد، انتگرال، مشتق میاد ولی توش یه اتحاد مثلثاتیه 
پس کامل بخون که با یه اتحاد انفارکتوس قلبی نکنی

----------


## seven

> بلییی چشم کلن من یه غلطی کردم این تاپیکو گذاشمم کلن آدموووو میزنننن


کو تا زدن حالااااا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mrmb00

> اگه یک درس رو کامل کنار بزاری خیلی ضرر میبینی.
> از درسنامه خیلی سبز+تست ابی قلمچی استفاده کن....یا فیلم اموزشی ببین


به نظر من کلا از سیر تا پیاز ریاضی شروع کنه چون هم درسنامه کامل داره  و هم سوالای کنکور و تالیفی خوب.

----------

